# Hello! Hey There, How Ya Doin?



## Inspector Kate (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone--

I'm Kate, new to the forum. I'm an ISTJ with INTJ tendencies, but I hope you'll like me anyway.:wink:

I look forward to the discussion out in the threads.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello to you as well! 

Welcome to the forum. It's always nice to see more S types around.


----------



## Inspector Kate (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks---

This was a tough call for me, even after taking the MBTI, since I have about an even "score" on both. But then I realized how much I appreciate facts, actuality and the concrete. I'm definitely an "S.":laughing:


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello Kate, and welcome - I have a close friend who is an ISTJ and you guys are great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

My eldest sister is an ISTJ as well.


----------



## Inspector Kate (Apr 2, 2009)

musicalpyramid said:


> Hello Kate, and welcome - I have a close friend who is an ISTJ and you guys are great as far as I'm concerned.


Of _course_. roud: 




Trope said:


> My eldest sister is an ISTJ as well.


I have a younger sister, and I'm the ISTJ of the two of us. I'm not sure what her type is, but I think it might be something like ESFJ.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, come over to the P side, we could always use more ISTPs.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Kate. Welcome to the Cafe. Diversity is great, and it's good to hear input from all types. I'm sure you will feel quite welcome here.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi roud:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Welcome!!! :happy:


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Kate, welcome to the forum


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

ǝɟɐɔʎʇןıɐuosɹǝd oʇ ǝɯoɔןǝM


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello there. I had a friend who was ISTJ with INTJ tendencies.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Kate. How are ya? May I occasionally call you Special Agent Todd?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome Kate.

Would you prefer me to call you Kaitlyn, or Caitlynn, or Katelyn, or Katelynn, or Caitlyn, or Catelyn, or Catelynn . . . *water break* . . . or Catlin, or Caitlin, or Kaitlin, or Katlin, or just Kate or all of them at the same time?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... I have found I get along best with ISTJs and INTJs.

ISTJs always remember to bring the fish. 

NTJs sit and talk to me for hours, and I don't end up wanting to eat them.


EDIT: Oh yeah... stick around, if you don't mind...


----------



## Inspector Kate (Apr 2, 2009)

Trundle said:


> Hello Kate. How are ya? May I occasionally call you Special Agent Todd?


You may call me anything you like so long as it's not demeaning...:happy:


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Now I have the "Inspector Gadget" theme song running through my head...

Anyway, hello, and welcome.


----------

